# Do you really understand and worship classical music?



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

1. What do you see when closing your eyes at bedtime, in a dark room, waiting for sleep?

A) Lots of small dots gold- or yellowcoloured, being still but perhaps changing colour.
B) Lots of small rings, black or yellowcoloured, being still but perhaps changing color. 
C) Lots of small white flashes, racing in all directions, leaving a tail behind them.
D) Nothing that I have thought about
E) Total blackness.
F) Grey squares in millions, building on to one another.


2. A) When you wake up in the morning, do you turn on all lights, so that you can see?
B) Or, on the contrary, do you dislike the light, your eyes take time to get accustomed to it?
C) Neither of the above, I am ordinary.

3. A) Do you see better in the dark than your friends and family?
B) Do you have difficulties, because you have a hard time seeing anything in the dark?
C) I am nothing special there, I see as good in the dark as most people.

4. Do you like opera too, or just instrumental classical music?

5. Name the 3 greatest composers.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

Phoneys are relentlessly exposed. If Debussy and Satie are among your favorite composers, you do not understand classical music. Period.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

1. A
2. B
3. I'm legally blind, so I don't see well under any circumstances.
4. Yes, I love opera.
5. Medtner, Haydn, Sorabji.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Phoneys are relentlessly exposed. If Debussy and Satie are among your favorite composers, you do not understand classical music. Period.


As a better and higher musical being I tell you that you're talking nonsense and deliver an opinion beyond the scope of your competence, therefore it is worthless.

Sorry to put it out this way, but your miserable attack on Debussy's and Satie's lovers is annoying.


----------



## Cauder (Dec 29, 2009)

1. B
2. B
3. C
4. Instrumental
5. My dog

So?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Depends on if I've had a few too many or not
2. B
3. C
4. Both
5. Mozart, Beethoven & Bach. Strauss is up there somewhere when it comes to personal faves.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

_1. What do you see when closing your eyes at bedtime, in a dark room, waiting for sleep?_
I see visions of a future world in which nanites universally prohibit firearms from working, shield people from other weapons, and cure all diseases.

_2. A) When you wake up in the morning, do you turn on all lights, so that you can see?
B) Or, on the contrary, do you dislike the light, your eyes take time to get accustomed to it?_
I see better in the dark. Your point?

_3. A) Do you see better in the dark than your friends and family?_
Yes. Your point?

_4. Do you like opera too, or just instrumental classical music?_
I don't consider opera music exactly. I consider it a stage production with music.

5. Name the 3 greatest composers.
I was once young too, and knew the answer to this. Then I grew.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Weston said:


> Your point?


I think a lot of peoples' posts could end here.

What's the point of asking people what they see when they close their eyes or if they see better in the dark?

And who the heck even bothers keeping track of who the "three greatest composers" are anymore? There are plenty of great composers, and it doesn't mean that we have to acknowledge them as being the greatest. I put Mozart as number 4 on a regular basis, does that automatically make me "wrong"?

This thread makes no sense.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sibelius. Sibelius. Ifukube. Ifukube.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Is this a drunk post?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

wolf said:


> Phoneys are relentlessly exposed. If Debussy and Satie are among your favorite composers, you do not understand classical music. Period.


What if Debussy is among your favourites, but Satie is not?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

wolf said:


> Phoneys are relentlessly exposed. If Debussy and Satie are among your favorite composers, you do not understand classical music. Period.


You can not get away with such a post with out explaining your self, what makes you come to these conclusions so, please enlighten me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

rojo said:


> What if Debussy is among your favourites, but Satie is not?


Then you half-understand classical music.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Then you half-understand classical music.


That's a mod, be careful!


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Hugo WOLF was a great song writer that I don't see mentioned around here very much.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

And he had a beautiful string quartet that nobody ever plays.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

wolf, you're better than us - you really are. And there's nothing wrong with that. Just like there's nothing wrong with us being "phoneys" as long as we admit it. 
Even when you type "phoneys" instead of phonies - you're still superior; because it is the spelling, not you, that should be changed.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> As a better and higher musical being I tell you that you're talking nonsense and deliver an opinion beyond the scope of your competence, therefore it is worthless.
> 
> Sorry to put it out this way, but your miserable attack on Debussy's and Satie's lovers is annoying.


Right you are. What's so bad about Satie?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I think a lot of peoples' posts could end here.
> 
> What's the point of asking people what they see when they close their eyes or if they see better in the dark?
> 
> ...


Definitely not the first thread that didn't make sense


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Lukecash12 said:


> Definitely not the first thread that didn't make sense


So true. And even before internet forums became popular there were nonsense threads... weird storytellers...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Too bad creator did not elaborate.


----------

